# Transformador de radio antigua. DUDAS



## Jartos (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola a todos. La verdad es que como no sabia por donde empezar a buscar, he decidido empezar preguntando por aqui. Llego a mis manos una radio muy vieja, de las que pillan bandas en 15m, 20m... El caso es que tiene algo parecido a un transformador entre lo que seria la toma de corriente y la radio. 

La caja en la que esta el transformador, solo este el transformador, un voltimetro, un conmutador de varias posiciones que no especifica cada posicion y la salida a la radio.

Supongo que sera que esta preparado apra una tension diferente. Asi que quizá con una resistencia en serie, estaria solucionado. Si alguien me puede facilitar algo de informacion, se lo agradeceria.

Un saludo. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2010)

¿ Cuantos cables entran a eso que parece un transformador ?
¿ La radio es con Válvulas o transistores ?

¿ Foto ?


----------



## tiago (Abr 11, 2010)

Jartos dijo:


> Hola a todos. La verdad es que como no sabia por donde empezar a buscar, he decidido empezar preguntando por aqui. Llego a mis manos una radio muy vieja, de las que pillan bandas en 15m, 20m... El caso es que tiene algo parecido a un transformador entre lo que seria la toma de corriente y la radio.
> 
> La caja en la que esta el transformador, solo este el transformador, un voltimetro, un conmutador de varias posiciones que no especifica cada posicion y la salida a la radio.
> 
> ...



Es un transfomador estabilizador, le entran dos y le salen dos,se usaban mucho antes y el conmutador puede ser para elegir la tension de salida o la de entrada,podian estar comprendidas entre los 70 y los 150 volt.Les decian estabilizadores porque llevan tambien un condensador quimico de 0'5 ó 1'5 microfaradios de  capacidad que absorbía los transitorios tan abundantes en las redes elctricas de antaño.
Mira la chapa de caracterististicas del chasis de la radio y enterate de la tensión a la que funciona, buscale un transformador de 100 ó 150 Watios. Olvidate de resistencias, no le hagas eso a una radio de ese nivel.Y lo mejor de todo seria ver si el transformador funciona, si es util para las tensiones de hoy en dia y ponerlo a rular con la radio.
Saludos.


----------



## anilandro (Abr 11, 2010)

En las deficientes redes eléctricas de distribución de los años 30-50 eran común que se produjeran importantes caídas de tensión, y que en un enchufe que debía haber 125 volts sólo llegara a los 90, o que si estabas cerca de un transformador de sector superara los 140. Estos transformadores, llamados de forma genérica "elevadores", servían para ajustar de forma manual la tensión en el punto adecuado, elevándola o bajándola con el conmutador hasta que el voltímetro marcaba 125, que solía estar marcada de forma clara sobre la escala.

Muchas veces solían también llevar un disyuntor, una especie de "fusible" magnético que cortaba la salida si el consumo era excesivo.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## tiago (Abr 11, 2010)

Coooorrecto, joer Anilandro, que bien que de vez en cuando te refresquen la memoria, al ser aparatos practicamente desaparecidos ya se pierde familiaridad con ellos, recuerdo que los habia con conmutador de entrada y de salida.
Y tambien recuerdo que los valores de voltaje en los enchufes eran espectaculares, no soy tan viejo, pero la memoria me dice que a pincipios de los 70 aún se utilizaban, habia uno encima de cada TV je,je..
Saludos.


----------



## Jartos (Abr 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias, he conseguido hacerme una idea de que consistia. Es el primer contacto que tengo con un aparato de estos. De momento tendre que mirar las caracteristicas de alimentacion de la radio. Tardare un poco porque no esta en mi casa, jej. Ya ire comentando como se desarolla este asunto. 

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 19, 2010)

Lo mejor es que pongas una foto de él, ya que también puede ser un autotransformador elevador, se hacían mucho en aquella época por que eran más baratos y eso quiere decir que no tiene aislamiento con la red eléctrica (OJO Y QUE SEA A 125V), por lo cual es peligroso su manipulación sin ningún conocimiento de electrónica. De lo que se te puede aconsejar es que no lo conectes a la red actual 220V, ya que lo puedes estropear.
Antonio.


----------



## Fito White (Jul 5, 2010)

Jartos:
Te animo a que identifiques cada terminal del transformador poniendoles etiquetas con numeros o letras. Puedes apoyarte dibujandolo a mano alzada en una agenda. Luego procedes a desoldar los terminales. Cuando este aislado del circuito, con la ayuda de un multimetro tomas datos del "Ohmiaje", para conocer la cantidad de bobinas, valores y si se puede apreciar el grosor del alambre. Por lo regular, si se trata de un equipo valvular se tiene la opción de configurar 2 devanados en paralelo para ingreso 110 VAC o los mismos devanados en serie (previa convencion del punto), para 220 VAC.
En el lado secundario al menos se tendrá 6 o 12 Vac que van a los filamentos de las valvulas y otro voltaje mayor a los 200 VAC que se rectificaran para alimentar placa (anodo) de las ´lámparas de vacio.
Me agrado rememorar lo aprendido hace tanto, espero que tengas exito.


----------

